# Rabbit 2.5 Big Turbo



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

Rabbit mkv
Club West Side Mexico
Cartel Tijuana


Good afternoon, acquired the car in 2012, in 2013 he entered the workshop and until this summer of 2015 came and now is standing by the wheels are in process, everything Dido very slow he is careful to the smallest detail in the manufacture and assembly, attachment list them all as well as some pictures...

Exterior:
R32 body kit (both bumpers)
All shave it
R32 style projector black housing headlights
Smoked tail lights
Thunder bunny side skirts
Stoptech st-40 big brakes kit front
Fk koni coilovers


Wheels in process:
He brought a look 18x8.5 111 and 9.5 with 205/40 and 215/40 tires and new wheels retain the same extent .... It is about 504 HRE 16 'sends a workshop (Ehrlich wheel works nyc) to barrel and lips SLANT them, will be 2 'front lip and 3' behind the lip will be polished, the new chrome will buy screws, iran faces and waffles network in powder coat anodized, nuts (hexnuts) originals are plastic , lalostone was commissioned to manufacture them and send chromed aluminum, so as to redrill 5x112 and get me some original 3D aluminum centers, very professional job  🏻, recommended 100 .... It is noteworthy that the original type is redrill , everything is filled and drilled again, with center rings and all .....

Interior:
Steering wheel GTI
GTI back seat
All black inside like a R32
montermats rabbit
Cipher front seats
Greddy boost controller profect II
Innovate wide band gauge
Autometer oil pressure gauge (digital)

Engine:
Bfi mounts stage 3
Pistons j&e 8:5 
Bloque cortado con torque plate
IE forged rods
Calico coated bearings
Stud y main arp bolts
Ported head
Valves oversized +1mm Ferrea
Springs and retainers Ferrea
Three angle job
Billet red anodized valve cover IE
Audi R8 oil cap
blockoff plates IE
Placa IE para cancelar vaccum pump
Riel Fuel IE
Injectirs 1200cc
Ecu chip United Motorsport stage 3
Fuel pump bosch 044
Surge tank 034 Motorsport
A lot of fittings and braided hose
IE catch can
Oil manifold
Automotive fuel pressure
radiator hose filler CSR

Short runner intakecustom aluminum with runners
Turbo header of stainless steel side mount custom
Brake fluid reservoir custom aluminum
Wastegate Tial v-band recirculada
Stainless steel Tial housing v-band
Turbo Garrett GTX35R 
Pro maf 4'
Diverter valve Forge
Intercooler Greddy
Downpipe 3' custom
mandril bended 3' with Borla proxs
Tips Borla
Transmission 02J with G-force forged gears
Peloquin LSD
Clutchnet stage 3 with double diaphrag


All work and manufacture of reinforced short runner intake, header, ported head, adaptations, etc by Salvador Zaragoza nickname audi4ttro , here in Ensenada baja mexico.

A lot of stuff and parts bought with gabe adams of bluewater performance, thanks for the advices...
























































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

looks awesome man, that ported head is pretty sick.


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

DerekH said:


> looks awesome man, that ported head is pretty sick.


Thanks men, made by audi4ttro
Hand job


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Beautiful car. Everything looks very nicely done. :thumbup:

BUT... I gotta ask - why no AWD swap!? 

Also, how about engine bay temps? The location of the exhaust manifold and turbo is weird, to say the least. :screwy:

Post up some interior shots. :beer:


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

Haha the temperature is fine, have a lot of heat deflectors ... Maybe awd soon, 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

Tomorrow ill upload interior pics


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

More engine bay shots!


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kurtsayin (Mar 16, 2013)

Dude! Beautiful custom set up!! :beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

wow man. I'm sitting here all excited about getting new Bosch wiper blades for my ride. You win. Very nice work! :thumbup:

any videos? Dynos? HP?


----------



## stef 4x4 (Jan 8, 2012)

It looks very nice but I should be conserned about the heat from the exhaust manifold and turbo. 
How many hp and max torque?
A 02J gearbox seems to be a little weak to me for this setup, even with the stronger wheels.
I know, the moment you get wheelspin, the power on the gearbox decreases, but more than 500 Nm on a 02J will kill the gearbox.


----------



## MichruleJJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Super clean engine bay and I love it. Unique turbo placement but that's what makes it great. But again super clean car :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## cdf2.5 (Jun 5, 2012)

oh gguuadd i just creamed everywhere


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the comments
Facebook
Franz jester
I have more pictures there


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesmk5 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sweet ride. That engine bay looks awesome


----------



## Franzjester (Feb 2, 2014)

Hre 504 almost done


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------

